# nombreux redémarrage agaçant



## stane_ (7 Juillet 2013)

bonjour,
j'ai des redémarrage fréquent lorsque j'utilise mon mini ipad que je viens d'acheter récemment en Australie 
ça arrive à tout moment divers et je ne comprend pas pourquoi 
quelqu'un connait-il le problème ?
merci d'avance pour vos lumières


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juillet 2013)

stane_ a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai des redémarrage fréquent lorsque j'utilise mon mini ipad que je viens d'acheter récemment en Australie


C'est fréquent pour les ipads mini achetés en Australie ... en effet, leur résistance finale aux chocs est testée par le biais de kangourous spécialement dressés à cette intention ... et il a été prouvé que leurs bonds successifs occasionnaient souvent des redémarrages intempestifs de l'engin !

Je te prie de m'excuser de cette plaisanterie idiote, mais je n'ai pas su m'en empêcher !

N'ayant pas de réponse à ton problème, j'espère de tout coeur que tu trouveras quelqu'un pour t'aider ! 

Mon post débile aura au moins l'avantage d'avoir fait "remonter" le tien !


----------

